# Icône app blanche avec rond



## derf29 (6 Mai 2015)

Bonjour, 
Avez-vous déjà rencontré des problèmes d'affichage des icônes des apps?
En effet, elles apparaissent dans une couleur blanche, avec des ronds à l'intérieur.

Merci pour vos lumières


----------



## gmaa (6 Mai 2015)

Et on devine sous quel Mac OS tu tournes...
Un image de "la chose" pourrait être utile aussi pour t'aider.


----------



## Gwen (7 Mai 2015)

Déjà, apparement c'est sur iPad, mais je ne vois pas de quel icône il parle.


----------



## Shawn O'Connors (8 Mai 2015)

Oui , l'icône des apps ( pinceau , crayon , règle ) avec un sigle ressemblant a un sens interdit/ interdiction de stationner ... 
sa signifie 2 choses : 
1 : il n'y a pas d'illustration pour ton app , pas d'icône si tu préfère .... ( mais l'app marche  )
2 : ton application n'est plus compatible avec ta version osx ( généralement , tu as une image et elle est barrée ) .... sinon , lance l'app , et osx va te dire direct ce qu'il en est


----------



## Gwen (9 Mai 2015)

Shawn O'Connors a dit:


> et osx va te dire direct ce qu'il en est



Sauf que OSX, c'est sur un Mac. Là, on parle d'iPhone, d'iPad ou d'iPod touch apparemment.


----------



## Locke (9 Mai 2015)

Quand on voit la fréquence de ses autres messages, on ne le reverra que l'année prochaine.


----------



## Shawn O'Connors (9 Mai 2015)

"Apparement " est le mot important


----------

